

Ask HN: Has a human been cloned but not been released to the world? - keltecp11

I had a debate this morning with a friend who believes that a human has been cloned some where in the world but 'they' are waiting until he is at least a certain age before they introduce him to society.  I am curious if anyone else shares this belief?
======
jacquesm
There are enough unethical scientists out there that it is a distinct
possibility, the problems that still need to be overcome according to
literature are 'doable'.

That said, I would also bank on the ego of those scientists to attract
attention to the fact that they 'did it' as soon as such as human was carried
to term.

So, on balance, can it be done ? Yes, probably. Has it been done ? Probably
not.

The age of the individual would not really factor in to the equation at all
imo.

